

The Unofficial Hacker News FAQ - iprocoder
http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ

======
wglb
_There are several ways in which you can search HN, the first (and most
obvious) is to click the search link at the bottom of the page, which will
take you to a google site specific search_

I think that the search at the bottom is not google, but is octopart's
provided search.

See
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hn+search+octo...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=hn+search+octopart)
for some relevant info.

